# What a beauty



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The best I've ever seen I think 



I think it must have been brand new


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely lovely pic but I have to confess - what is it?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Lovely lovely pic but I have to confess - what is it?


Brown Hairstreak


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok I don't mind not knowing that one! It is a lovely thing.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## simo (Aug 15, 2014)

Are you tAke the pic??


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Lovely picture.. I have had loads of butterflies in the garden this year. I have a great camera, but never get to them in time.*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

simo said:


> Are you tAke the pic??


Yes I took the picture on the South Downs


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

What a wonderful photo.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Rona, great photo.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful, excellent photo too Rona!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thanks for sharing Rona, great photo.


Yes, thanks Rona. A beautiful butterfly & a brilliant photo.


----------

